# review my website please



## disizlapeste (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi , just finished my website with shopify. 
let me know what you think and what can be improve .
It's traditionnal clothing from Africa 
it s mydashiki.com 
Thanks


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

You have a huge amount of white space at the top of the page. I have a high-res laptop. When the page opens, I can't see any actual product. Your logo says nothing about what you are. Y

You should not make people scroll down to see what you are, or what you sell.

With where your site is at, you shouldn't be asking for feedback, you should be fixing and filling your content.


----------



## JOTHIM (Feb 20, 2008)

There are Some small Changes that could optimize your Site:


Use white Background for your Product Images

Remove the White Space near Logo the Menu Bar

Use a Better and Prominent Menu Bar

Try adding a offer for New Registrations

You could a Feedback/Suggestion Box in you Footer


----------



## JOTHIM (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi,

* Try to use a Bolder and Prominent Menu Bar
* Use white Background for your Product Images instead on the Brown
* Remove the White Space surrounding your Logo in the Top Near the Menu bar
* Provide an Offer for New Registrations


----------



## HappyHaole (Jan 12, 2015)

It looks like a good start to me.
You need to update you "blog" and "about us" pages they still have the template nomenclature on them.

I would offer multiple pictures for you products, maybe a back view and someone wearing each one?


----------



## anuraggupta (Oct 14, 2015)

Change white Background for your Product Images instead on the Brown.


----------

